# Letter to my horse, Western Comet



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

FOR COMET:
*Comet. You are and always will be number one in my life. You are the center of my world. You saved my life. When I was going to end my own life, I thought about you and decided to live. Because of you, I am alive and am forever in your debt. You gave me a second chance when I made mistakes. You forgave me when I did wrong. We learn from each other every day and we help each other with problems and weaknesses. I love how you would do anything for anyone. You make yourself look like a fool to make someone laugh. You lend me your ear and really listen to me when I need to talk. You provide a strong shoulder for me to lean on when I need support. You provide escape when I want to run away. You give me your mane for me to shed my tears. But most of all, you give me a friend when I am alone. I love how you will go out of your way on rides to say hello to someone in their driveways. You make people that don't like animals, love you. I love how you have a soft spot for kids and animals. You teach people that everybody, and all animals matter in this world. Even the littlest creatures matter to you. I love how even though you can't take me to shows, win me ribbons, or how you can't perform as well as younger or more trained horses, you still try and never give up. You may not be able to jump or race or show, but you have a big heart made out of gold and that is all that I will ever want. I know that sometimes you get discouraged when you can't get something right but I always want you to remember that you are special to me and you saved me from myself when no other mortal could. You may worry that I might sell you because you can't take me to competitions but since you never give up on me, I will NEVER give up on you. You are my angel. I think that you were put on this earth just for me and you came to me at the right time. The world might have let me down but you never will. You are a great horse, a great therapist, a great partner, and best of all, you are a great friend. I love you Comet 
*


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww now you made me cry, really its beautiful.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> Aww now you made me cry, really its beautiful.


Thank you <3


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What a beautiful love letter to your horse! With compassion like that you will go far, you sound like a great person.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Cacowgirl said:


> What a beautiful love letter to your horse! With compassion like that you will go far, you sound like a great person.


Thanks  I don't consider myself a great person, I just have a great horse


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Aww... So sweet. It sounds like you and your horse have a great relationship!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Aww... So sweet. It sounds like you and your horse have a great relationship!


Thanks! We really do. He is my best friend.


----------

